# Jowl bacon



## atomicsmoke (Jan 23, 2020)

I had 4 jowls saved up. Usually i poach them then rub while hot with garlic and good paprika. - very tasty.
I've done guanciale a few times but is not that popular in my household.
This time: jowl bacon. I hear is good.
Cure#1, salt and vac packed.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 23, 2020)

I’m to follow forcthe finish. Sounds interesting.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 23, 2020)

watching


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 23, 2020)

Jowl bacon is awsome! You wont be disappointed. Have a local place that puts them on sale for $0.99 lb they smoke in house. When they do that I buy them up and cube them to make "bacon burnt ends" its amaizing!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2020)

Never had jowl bacon, will be following this!
Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 11, 2020)

After about 24h of intermittent smoke.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 11, 2020)

Jowls and Jowl Bacon are awesome if you like the Bacon Fat more than lean meat. Your's have a nice color. I don't have access, enjoy them...JJ


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 12, 2020)

We like both the lean meat and fat.  We actually eat the back fat and jowl in many shapes and forms: cold smoked (air dried), poached, chips (cracklings).

These are not store bought jowls ...i saved them from the pigs i bought.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 8, 2020)

I forgot to skin one of the jowls after smoking and froze it for slicing. I actually like it that way. It's sliced thin #2) - is not chewy or hard. Adds another level of flavour. And thin slices hold together better when handled.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2020)

Aw, Man, That's Gotta be good!!!
Haven't seen that in awhile.  Last time I saw it, "ShellBellC" used to make Jowl Bacon.
Love It !!
Like.

Bear


----------

